# HURRICANE MATHEW PATH DWELLERS.



## wellington (Oct 5, 2016)

Be safe! Wishing you all that feel his wrath a successful ride through.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Agree with above! Stay safe


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2016)

We have a LOT of members in the path of this thing.
Good luck to us all.
Thanks.


----------



## jim taylor (Oct 5, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> We have a LOT of members in the path of this thing.
> Good luck to us all.
> Thanks.



Zeropilot be safe and good luck. And all the other members whom I'm sure r busy preparing rite now stay safe and smart hoping for the best for all of you.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 5, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> We have a LOT of members in the path of this thing.
> Good luck to us all.
> Thanks.


Stay safe and please keep in touch.

Take care.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 5, 2016)

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Valerie0426 (Oct 6, 2016)

@ALDABRAMAN. I think you are in the keys? How are your beautiful creatures? I have been thinking about y'all. Do you put them in or can they stand the wind & rain? They're so BIG!
I am in Tampa Bay Area. We should have mostly lots of rain & wind.


----------



## Kristoff (Oct 6, 2016)

Do stay safe, everyone!


----------



## wellington (Oct 6, 2016)

Valerie0426 said:


> @ALDABRAMAN. I think you are in the keys? How are your beautiful creatures? I have been thinking about y'all. Do you put them in or can they stand the wind & rain? They're so BIG!
> I am in Tampa Bay Area. We should have mostly lots of rain & wind.


He's not in the keys. But for the life of me I can't remember the city. It does seem like he might be getting something from it. He's SW .
Hopefully all will be safe


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 6, 2016)

Praying for all of us!! Got the bathtub filled with water and pop-tarts are stocked in the pantry, so I should be good to go.  Keep in touch if the power doesn't go out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2016)

As it sits now, it's headed just north of us.
Sadly there are a lot of retirees up there living in mobile homes.
A cat 4 or 5 will turn one into confetti.
It just changed course again.
I'll have more to report tonight.
I'm getting the final preperations done right now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2016)

I think Aldabraman is north and west of me.
He's probably preparing right now.


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 6, 2016)

It's not supposed to come near my area until tomorrow morning. I hope you're not in the heat of it. Here's a big old mess of patio furniture that was lugged inside!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2016)

Double layer hurricane shutters.
Toyotas make up the first barrier


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2016)

When I actually see your house and your neighbor's house with plywood windows, it brings it home to me. Before it was just a 'news flash.' I'm nervous for you and all our Florida members.


----------



## terryo (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll be praying so hard for all of you tonight. Be safe and God bless.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2016)

I took photos for insurance reasons.
Members further north will get it worse than us.
I pray for them.
These houses are built like cement fortresses.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> It's not supposed to come near my area until tomorrow morning. I hope you're not in the heat of it. Here's a big old mess of patio furniture that was lugged inside!
> View attachment 188832


33322 here.
Sunrise
Not in the track of the eye at this point


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 6, 2016)

Hope you're all well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2016)

Have y'all seen the longterm path of this thing?
It's supposed to make a loop and come back at us again next week.
This thing is nuts.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Oct 6, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have y'all seen the longterm path of this thing?
> It's supposed to make a loop and come back at us again next week.
> This thing is nuts.


I heard about this on the radio! 
Crazy! 
You & GingerLove stay safe !


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 6, 2016)

It's supposed to be a lot weaker when it comes back. Wish he wouldn't come back again at all!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2016)

Weak is good
I love a weak one


----------



## cdmay (Oct 6, 2016)

I like weak storms too.


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 6, 2016)

Nothing so far over here... just some heavy rain every now and again. They've given my county a curfew now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> Nothing so far over here... just some heavy rain every now and again. They've given my county a curfew now.


Same here. What a relief.
It's been a while since I checked. But it sounds pretty calm out there.


----------



## cdmay (Oct 6, 2016)

We've had some gusts up to 50 mph and heavy duty rain, buts so far that's it.
Supposed to get worse in an hour or two.
Tortoises are all awake and alert but not moving around or restless in their containers...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2016)

Still have power?
Surprising that we do here.
So far, so good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2016)

The eye is off the coast up by lake Okeechobee.
The outer bands look like they'll be leaving us by about midnight.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2016)

A bit too soon?


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 6, 2016)

I hope it stays that way! Lol


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 6, 2016)

Apparently it's supposed to be at it's worse at 2:00 until morning or something.


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 6, 2016)

Be safe, Everyone.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 6, 2016)

We've been watching this non stop (from PA)! My dads in lake placid and saying the worst will be 2am-12pm. He refuses to leave his rescue cat colony even after my ranting.. he put all the ones he could catch in the garage (they take strays/feral cats vaccinate fix provide and outdoor housing/food).. along w my step mom 3 dogs 3 inside cats and a ton of birds..and the hurricane has the same name as my brother, I told him it's a sign to go! If the next one is named Janine he should go and not look back! Anyways sorry about my rambling Hope everyone and their pets stay safe! We've got you all in our thoughts & prayers!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2016)

Lake Placid will be south and far West of this storm.
He should fare well. His cats too.
Let's all hope.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 6, 2016)

I'd rather live in Calif and put up with earthquakes.....Be safe Ed, and all......some of us are praying for you.........


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 7, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> I'd rather live in Calif and put up with earthquakes.....Be safe Ed, and all......some of us are praying for you.........


I'm kind of glad that I'm in the UK without either!

I've been following Matthew on our news reports and hope everyone is safe still.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 7, 2016)

Stay safe everyone and let us know you are all well.


----------



## cdmay (Oct 7, 2016)

Lots of wind and rain overnight but except for an hour of 60+ mph winds, we were spared. Photos later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 7, 2016)

No damage here at all.
I mean none.
No power outages either.
This area was spared.
It's very good news.
But it's just the thing that makes folks complacent about getting ready for the next one....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 7, 2016)

How many northeast Florida coast members or loved ones do we have?
It looks like that area may get a direct hit or a very close event.
We need to direct prayers that way.


----------



## Connie L (Oct 7, 2016)

My husband's been working in Gainesville Florida since Monday. Last night he drove 6 hours to Mobile and got there at 1 a.m. to get the heck out of there. They kept canceling his flights and was looking like he wasn't going to be able to leave till Monday so decided it was time to go. Is flying home to Phoenix now. Stay safe there!


----------



## Connie L (Oct 7, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> No damage here at all.
> I mean none.
> No power outages either.
> This area was spared.
> ...



Exactly. I used to live in the panhandle. You can never take those storms for granted. Never know what they're going to do. This one's been crazy.


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 7, 2016)

I still have power over here and it was mostly just strong winds... I have been very blessed! I hope it's the same for the others!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 7, 2016)

So far I haven't heard of any member mention any damage or injuries.
Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 7, 2016)

Holly'sMom said:


> We've been watching this non stop (from PA)! My dads in lake placid and saying the worst will be 2am-12pm. He refuses to leave his rescue cat colony even after my ranting.. he put all the ones he could catch in the garage (they take strays/feral cats vaccinate fix provide and outdoor housing/food).. along w my step mom 3 dogs 3 inside cats and a ton of birds..and the hurricane has the same name as my brother, I told him it's a sign to go! If the next one is named Janine he should go and not look back! Anyways sorry about my rambling Hope everyone and their pets stay safe! We've got you all in our thoughts & prayers!


He is obviously very dedicated to his cause.
Hoping he and all the animals are OK.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 7, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> He is obviously very dedicated to his cause.
> Hoping he and all the animals are OK.



I wouldn't leave my animals either.....sending prayers that way.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 7, 2016)

The news just said that at least 800 people were killed in Haiti by Mathew.


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 7, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The news just said that at least 800 people were killed in Haiti by Mathew.


I feel so sorry for the people of Haiti They had a terrible time of it and not recovered from the earthquake about 6 years ago yet.
I don't know how they endure it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 7, 2016)

I love to joke about everything bad in life.
But this is very sad.
Those folks have very little of the things in life that most of us take for granted.
I hope I haven't offended anyone with my humor.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 7, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> He is obviously very dedicated to his cause.
> Hoping he and all the animals are OK.


Thanks. He is sometimes frustratingly dedicated I swear his animals come before me, his favorite only daughter ! They've been lucky so far though we're still keeping everyone in our prayers!


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 7, 2016)

Keep us posted if you can . Hopefully everyone makes it through it unscaved.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 7, 2016)

Checking in on our FL members, any updates?


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 8, 2016)

Seems like the hurricane is gone in my area. It's sunny and bright again and the curfew was lifted last night! Our fence just needs a bit of fixing, we were extremely blessed! I hope it's the same for others.


----------



## CathyNed (Oct 8, 2016)

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok and that Matthew hasnt been too devestating. Very sad for the victims in Haiti.


----------

